# Abstandsproblem Bei Race Face Diabolus Kurbel



## xMARTINx (22. November 2007)

hey,hab mir ne race face face diabolus kurbel mit passenden innenlager gekauft für nen 100er gehäuse,als ich die kurbel montiert hab musste ich feststellen das ich die kurbeln nach links und rechts hin und herschieben kann,hab dann zwischen innenlagergehäuse und rahmen pro seite zwei distanzringe gebaut und jetzt passt es,auch von der kettenlinie ist es prima,aber so ist das ja sicher nicht gedacht,gibt es vielleicht noch spacer die man nur auf die achse schiebt,sind pro seite etwa vier millimeter,hab mal zum besseren verständnis nen foto gemacht,denke halt das die innenlager schalen zu weit auseinander sind,kennt jemand das problem?
danke schon mal,gruß martin


----------



## patrese993 (22. November 2007)

ich kenn mich zwar mit den Rocky Mountains ned so aus, aber es ist meines Erachtens eher selten, daß ein Gehäuse so breit wie das Innenlager ist.... Normal ist eher eine GEhäusebreite on 68 und eine Innenlagerbreite von 73 Millimeter.

Das mit den Spacern ist eigentlich so gedacht, daß man rechts immer einen mehr hat als links, solange man nicht einen E-Type Umwerfer verwendet. In den meisten Fällen heißt das also zwei nach rechts und einen nach links (E-Type User dann natürlich 1:1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (22. November 2007)

das innenlager passt auch ohne spacer prima aber dann kann ich halt dir kurbel bwz die achse hin und herschieben,das gehäuse ist halt so breit weil es ein m-pire ist...das innenlager ist auf jeden fall das richtige.mit den spacern haut ja auch der abstand zum hinterbau und die kettenlinie hin,deswegen wundert mich das so,wollt halt wissen obs da von race face spacer gibt die zwischen kurbel und innenlagergehäuse kommen,auf die achse quasi weil ich denke das es so nicht die optimale lösung ist


----------



## soederbohm (22. November 2007)

Bei den RaceFace Kurbeln stellst Du immer mit Spacern zwischen Kurbelarm und Innenlager die Kettenlinie ein. Das Innenlager wird ohne Spacer eingebaut (im Gegensatz zu Shimano, wo das Innenlager mit Spacern eingebaut wird).

Gruß
M


----------



## xMARTINx (22. November 2007)

gibts die spacer einzeln irgendwo?


----------



## soederbohm (22. November 2007)

Ich würd mal bei nem gut sortierten Händler bei Dir um die Ecke nachfragen, vielleicht hat er welche übrig. Ansonsten Mail an Bikeaction.

Gruß
M


----------

